# -gasp!- walmart employee listened!



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

A wal-mart employee asked me last night about green spotted puffers that they sell, after selling three to a woman who planned to keep them all in a 2.5 gallon tank. She claimed to know all about them. The man himself was interested in owning a puffer when one came around, but was not sure on how to care for them. He asked me, and I replied to him with everything I've learned here at the forum. He replied by thanking me very much and saying that he'd let people know who wanted to buy them that they are a more advanced fish that has very special needs.  heck yes! score for the ami.. 

They are also selling rope fish at wal-mart. I had no idea what they were or what water they liked, so I passed them up. After doing research I found out that they enjoy being in large groups in cold freshwater and they do well with most fish larger than them. They are docile and eat just about anything smaller than their mouth, but that's not to say they are agressive. I plan to buy 3 or 4 over a period of time to put with my goldfish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, imagine that! Glad he listened..


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmmmm, no I dont think theyre coldwater fish, or would be very good comapnions for goldfish. erpetoichthys calabaricus are from africa and are in the same family as bichirs, polypteridae. a 55 gallon is too small for them.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-blink-  I read that they enjoy cooler water but do allright in warm water, too. Maybe I read some wrong information.. I know a 55 is too small. I do plan to get a larger tank--The ones at the store are only about 8 inches long right now, so I think it'd be okay temporarily in a 55.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yay for Ami!!!! LOL
I'm lucky my LFS (i don't have any Walmarts, yey for Europe!), well, both of them.. are very careful about who they sell to (and now won't sell to under 16's, which may be a bummer for me, if i didn't look old for my age, so i can still buy on my own), anyway, they talk to you for like 5mins, asking you your tank size, how long it has been set up, and blah blah.
A little girl was there with, what a presume, her dad. And screaming for a certain goldfish, i look over and the man was carrying these little "tanks" they sell in lots of LFS, they're little round bowls (yet not round... ???? lol) and less, than a gallon!
The assistant, said that he would need to get a bigger tank for two goldfish, and in the end i watched as the man settled for a a 5GAL, and said he'd do research on a couple of mollies. RESULT!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Awesome!

Simpte--You're right. I've read up a bit more based on the scientific name and have found they like warmer water and probably wouldn't be good companions of goldfish. o-o whoopsie. Gotta watch those sources. <333 thankies, simpte. 

I will, however, be setting up a tank for some. They look to be awesome fish.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I reaaaaaaaaaaaaally wish i could get another tank... and i probably could if i had a bit more room. 
I could give up my TV and DVD player for a 50 or so GAL - but... NO! lol
I'm getting a lizard though O
I'm caught between the choice of a salamander or a leopard gecko!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

amelia said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Simpte--You're right. I've read up a bit more based on the scientific name and have found they like warmer water and probably wouldn't be good companions of goldfish. o-o whoopsie. Gotta watch those sources. <333 thankies, simpte.
> 
> I will, however, be setting up a tank for some. They look to be awesome fish.


i think you mean shev. lol


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

XD gah
i am loopy today. o-o sorryyyy shev yes yes. shev. T____T -snugsquish- Sorry. -blush-


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> I reaaaaaaaaaaaaally wish i could get another tank... and i probably could if i had a bit more room.
> I could give up my TV and DVD player for a 50 or so GAL - but... NO! lol
> I'm getting a lizard though O
> I'm caught between the choice of a salamander or a leopard gecko!



Get a bearded dragon


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aw, they're cute


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> *originaly posted by chazwick* Aw, they're cute


cute.. and freak out people when you tell them you have a dragon in your house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> Get a bearded dragon


definitely the best lizard ever. really wish i was allowed to get one...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, sadly I think this isnt the first time someone has called me simpte. no biggy. :lol:

Rope fish are really cool though. Im going to have compramise and get something 1/3 the size, a senegal for my 55 gallon.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I use to have a bearded dragon they are pretty cool.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I think I know what's on my christmas list this year. XD 29 gallon tank complete with Rope Fish and Pacu. 

o-o Of course, temporary fix, again. Once I can upgrade to bigger, the 29 gallon would be home to.. I don't know. o-o Hopefully some green tiger barbs!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

We don't have a local walmart, but at my petsmart they've never carried ropefish, but they have violet gobies and I'd kill to have a 55 for 1


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm with the bearded dragons as being the best reptile you can own,thier like puppies with scales.I have 4 at home here and i can feed any one of them right out of my hand.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

How big do they get?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

22" mine is around 10ish right now and is great!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

amelia said:


> They are also selling rope fish at wal-mart. I had no idea what they were or what water they liked, so I passed them up. After doing research I found out that they enjoy being in large groups in cold freshwater and they do well with most fish larger than them. They are docile and eat just about anything smaller than their mouth, but that's not to say they are agressive. I plan to buy 3 or 4 over a period of time to put with my goldfish.


Actually this decription sounds a bit like dojo loaches, which are long and snake-like, enjoy being in groups, like cold water, and are pretty docile. I think dojo loaches would work well with your goldfish, if it's a big enough tank.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't like weather loaches-- XD They make funny sounds from what I hear when storms are coming, something like mice chewing through wood.. T___T I hear enough funny sounds at night. 

... Rope fish are much more pretty than Weathers as far as I feel, too..  

Or am I mistaken? I know there's a loach called a "YOYO"? At least I think there is.. That has a black pattern that spells "yoyo" on it? O.O who knows. ..T_T


----------

